

Images.Google is using Ruby - amyunus
http://images.google/

======
MrBra
What is this? ATM the link is not valid and if you intended it to point to
images.google.com then I don't see how that would show that they are using
Google for it? Please elaborate on this, thanks.

~~~
amyunus
Pardon. I visited the url on my browser and it displayed
[http://imgur.com/9QUdV13](http://imgur.com/9QUdV13). But then I realized it
worked only on my browser. Pardon my mistake.

